

A programming-based MMORPG, all creatures programmed by players - rubypay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u22AKjocQo&feature=youtu.be&hd=1

======
hayksaakian
Cool concept, but I don't know how appealing this would be to non programmers.

Also how would a game like this mitigate griefers and trolls who introduce
harmful code?

~~~
gizmo686
Does it need to appeal to non-programmers?

